
Fallibilism - shawndumas
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallibilism
======
barlog
in Japanese

> 可謬主義 - Wikipedia >
> [https://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/可謬主義](https://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/可謬主義)

